# what breed is this dog ?



## behar.ramadani19 (Oct 17, 2021)

what breed is this dog ? thnxxx...


----------



## behar.ramadani19 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

No way to actually know without doing a DNA test. Many dogs that look like one breed may be 2 or 3 different breeds mixed in.
Cute dog.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Cute. 100% cuteness. Love her little white toes although she will probably grow out of them. NO way to tell without a DNA test. Best you can do is look at the parents and take a guess. This is Duke, he's part Samoyed. I had a neighbor who had a large black lab. He was the pick of her German Shepherd's litter. Duke:







this is a Samoyed:









You puppy is whatever your puppy is and she loves you to death.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Given the breadth of the pup's chest, and the way the feet turn in in the second photo, I'd say there's definitely one of the bully breeds in that dog's ancestry. Hard to say what else, especially as the photos don't give a good idea of the pup's size.

Definitely a very cute pup!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking at the dogs hanging out on the streets of Kosovo… pup could be a little of everything.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

The puppy is cute. I rescued a puppy from the county pound many years ago and thought it was a purebred German Shepherd. I was only 19 at the time. lol My vet examined her after bringing her home and said I was wrong. She had webbed feet and had too much of a curly tail. My point is to have a vet check out the dog and give you some ideas of what it could be.


----------

